# were you a little girl in teh 70s?



## triste (Aug 30, 2004)

YOU KNOW YOU WERE A LITTLE GIRL OF THE 70'S IF:

1. You wore that rainbow shirt that was half-sleeves and the rainbow went up one sleeve, across your chest and down the other.
2. You made baby chocolate cakes in your Holly Hobbie Easy Bake Oven.
3. "Oh Mickey you're so fine, you're so fine you blow my mind Hey Mickey!" was your first favorite pop song.
4. You wanted to be Laura Ingalls Wilder really bad. You wore that Little House on the Prairie-inspired plaid, ruffled shirt with the high neck in at least one school picture.
5. You wanted your first kiss to be at the roller rink.
6. You tried to make sure that no boys would grab the comb out of your back pocket and skate away at the roller rink.
7. Your hairstyle was ever described as having "wings".
8. You thought Shaun Cassidy actually wrote the songs "Da Do Run Run" and "Hey There Lonely Girl".
9. Strawberry Shortcake and her friends Blueberry Muffin and Huckleberry Pie.
10. You couldn't wait to be old enough to wear high-heeled shoes....the one's called "Yo Yo's" with the plastic heel with a hole through it!!
11. You carried a Muppets lunch box to school.
12. You and your girlfriends would fight over which of the Dukes of Hazard was your boyfriend.
13. You memorized every song on the "Annie" movie and know at least one person who immediately went out and got the Annie afro.
14. You had Star Wars action figures, too.
15. You thought unicorns were real.
16. It was a big event in your household each year when the "Wizard of Oz" would come on TV. Break out the popcorn and sleeping bags!
17. Light as a feather, stiff as a board.
18. You loved The Lion, The Witch, and the Wardrobe so much you got the whole Chronicles of Narnia series for Christmas but never read the other books.
19. You crawled in a wardrobe somewhere and actually believed for a few seconds that you were on your way to Narnia.
20. You completely wore-out your Grease and Saturday Night Fever soundtrack albums.
21. You tried to do lots of arts and crafts things, like yarn & popsicle sticks or those weird potholders made on a plastic loom.
22. Shrinky-dinks! What was so appealing about these? I loved the Raggedy Anne & Andy shrinky dinks. I still remember how the oven smelled when they were "baking".
23. You used to tape record songs off the radio by holding your miniature tape recorder up to the speaker.
24. You couldn't wait to get the free animal poster that came when you ordered books from the Scholastic book orders your teacher would give you. Remember? The order catalogs looked like miniature newspapers.
25. You learned everything you needed to know about sex and your period from Judy Blume books.


----------



## triste (Aug 30, 2004)

I pretended MANY times I was Laura Ingalls! I must say that nearly every one of these applies to me...


----------



## dhodina (Apr 1, 2005)

What does it mean when you remember everything mentioned??? jeeze I feel old. I looked at the little sign by the counter at the gas station you must be born before "this date " to buy. I realized I was in junior high that year.


----------



## triste (Aug 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dhodina_@Apr 5 2005, 07:33 PM
> *What does it mean when you remember everything mentioned??? jeeze I feel old.  I looked at the little sign by the counter at the gas station you must be born before "this date " to buy.  I realized I was in junior high that year.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=49433*


[/QUOTE]


crap..do I wanna know what that year is? 19-what?


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Triste_@Apr 5 2005, 08:22 PM
> *YOU KNOW YOU WERE A LITTLE GIRL OF THE 70'S IF:
> 
> 1. You wore that rainbow shirt that was half-sleeves and the rainbow went up one sleeve, across your chest and down the other.
> ...


[/QUOTE]


YEAH! These ARE much more me than the ones of the 80's!!!!!!!!! I can relate to almost ALL of these!!! Made my heart feel all mushy and reminiscent for a few minutes!


----------



## dhodina (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Triste+Apr 5 2005, 08:46 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



crap..do I wanna know what that year is? 19-what?
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=49435
[/B][/QUOTE]


1984


----------



## triste (Aug 30, 2004)

I was beginning 6th grade that year!







Dare I say I am getting old as well?


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

O.K. "children", who's the oldest? I was born in 1941!


----------



## dhodina (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Frosty's Mom_@Apr 5 2005, 09:53 PM
> *O.K. "children", who's the oldest? I was born in 1941!
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
:excl:







:excl: no comment


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Frosty's Mom_@Apr 5 2005, 09:53 PM
> *O.K. "children", who's the oldest? I was born in 1941!
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
Im not scared ...1953


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

The old timers are chiming in - 1957 for me.


----------



## rubyjeansmom (Jan 6, 2005)

1951 for me!


----------



## Airmid (Dec 9, 2004)

1966 for me. My kids asked me if we had CARS!!! They need a good solid education on what to say and what NOT to say to old people.

This list is frightening-I had wings, and then in the later 70's -BIG hair. BIG I mean REALLY BIG!!!! (I'm from NY-it was inevitable)

I never played with strawberry shortcake or her friends-I think I may be a LITTLE older than that. (My daughter has a few of them-they smell really good!!)

Laura Ingalls? I have a friend who looked exactly like her-teeth and all. I was so jealous!!


----------



## triste (Aug 30, 2004)

ok I am younger than that! I was born in '72


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

'73


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

I was born in 1961. Am I really that old?


----------



## Airmid (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by saltymalty_@Apr 6 2005, 09:10 AM
> *I was born in 1961.  Am I really that old?
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=49588*


[/QUOTE]

No.  

See, we're not old because we remember these things....ok-that's not right either. My father hasn;t a clue what he had for breakfast, but he can tell you what he wore the day Hitler took over his town in Poland. (HE is old...lol)

Well, if you're old, I'm right there with you!


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

You want to know what makes me feel really old? When my 7 year old daughter came in telling me about this really cool song she heard on a Bratz Doll CD..."You keep saying you got something for me. Something you call love, but confess." She proceeded to sing all the words to "These Boots Are Made for Walking". She couldn't believe that I knew the words too! My brother said that we should be singing "These Walkers Are Made for Boots".


----------



## pico's parent (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Frosty's Mom_@Apr 5 2005, 09:53 PM
> *O.K. "children", who's the oldest? I was born in 1941!
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]


OK. You win! I will tell you this much, my husband was born in 1941 and he is 3 years older than I. If you and I made up a list, this 70's crowd would go "huh?".
























Hairdos: the "bubble", the "flip", the "french twist", the "pixie".

Clothes: Weejuns, khaki green and yellow worn together, round collars, circle pins, gold cup socks, culottes, crinolines, full skirts, GIRDLES, garter belts, cuban heels and hats to church.

Music: Elvis, Beatles and everything in between.

Oh, I can't go on.....gotta get to work.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Pico's Parent_@Apr 6 2005, 11:40 AM
> *Hairdos:  the "bubble", the "flip", the "french twist", the "pixie".
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=49641*


[/QUOTE]

OK, I'll say it. HUH?!?!?


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

Think all the different styles worn by Barbie!


----------



## denise&chico (Oct 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Airmid_@Apr 6 2005, 03:43 AM
> *1966 for me. My kids asked me if we had CARS!!! They need a good solid education on what to say and what NOT to say to old people.
> 
> This list is frightening-I had wings, and then in the later 70's -BIG hair. BIG  I mean REALLY BIG!!!!  (I'm from NY-it was inevitable)
> ...


[/QUOTE]
hi armid i am also from new york and born in 1967 lol i had the wings and the very big hair in the 80s along with alot of perms my daughters have curley hair and mine is pin straight , people would ask where did they get the curls? my reply ..... from all my perms in the 80s


----------



## Airmid (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Denise&Chico+Apr 6 2005, 01:22 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hi armid i am also from new york and born in 1967 lol i had the wings and the very big hair in the 80s along with alot of perms my daughters have curley hair and mine is pin straight , people would ask where did they get the curls? my reply ..... from all my perms in the 80s















<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=49678
[/B][/QUOTE]

Where in NY are ya from originally? I'm from Bayside, Queens. (Used to be Guidette central) Now I live in Suffolk.

I started with slightly wavy hair....(as a child) I got into Bonjovi and got a root perm (remember those? The ones that made your hair stick strainght out in all directions? I got another perm after High School (grad in 1984) and never lost it-I have Very curly hair now... My kids all have pin straight hair, and my husband has that Irish nappy thing going on. My daughter saw a picture of me with spandex zebra print pants, white fringe boots, with a bandanna wrapped around the top, and big in all directions hair... She laughed until she cried. Little witch. lol. I keep telling her "Mommy used to be really cool" she's unsure if the picture she saw was from my "Cool stage" lol.


----------



## rubyjeansmom (Jan 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lexi's Mom+Apr 6 2005, 09:42 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OK, I'll say it. HUH?!?!?
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=49643
[/B][/QUOTE]

Oh yes I remember ALL those hairdos..... my babysitters wore the bubble-I wore the flip







the sixties were pretty fun though---







and there's nothing like 60's music!!! ha ha


----------



## denise&chico (Oct 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Airmid+Apr 6 2005, 02:24 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*
*[/QUOTE]

Where in NY are ya from originally? I'm from Bayside, Queens. (Used to be Guidette central) Now I live in Suffolk.

I started with slightly wavy hair....(as a child) I got into Bonjovi and got a root perm (remember those? The ones that made your hair stick strainght out in all directions? I got another perm after High School (grad in 1984) and never lost it-I have Very curly hair now... My kids all have pin straight hair, and my husband has that Irish nappy thing going on. My daughter saw a picture of me with spandex zebra print pants, white fringe boots, with a bandanna wrapped around the top, and big in all directions hair... She laughed until she cried. Little witch. lol. I keep telling her "Mommy used to be really cool" she's unsure if the picture she saw was from my "Cool stage" lol.
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=49741
[/B][/QUOTE]
LOL Armid !! i am from suffolk too born in brooklyn and now i live in wading river 68 off the L.I.E i had those root perms too thought i was so cool with my leather jacket lol i graduated in 1986 . i grew up in shirley and went to willam floyd boy it feels like a life time ago !


----------



## mylittlebella (Aug 20, 2004)

I'm 1974 and I remember most of these!!!!


----------



## JCButterfly (Mar 15, 2005)

born in 1975, most of that list was at least familiar to me or rang true. Except what the heck are yo-yo shoes????


----------



## Airmid (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Denise&Chico+Apr 6 2005, 06:33 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL Armid !! i am from suffolk too born in brooklyn and now i live in wading river 68 off the L.I.E i had those root perms too thought i was so cool with my leather jacket lol i graduated in 1986 . i grew up in shirley and went to willam floyd boy it feels like a life time ago !
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=49845
[/B][/QUOTE]

I live in Miller Place-exit 63!! You live REALLY close! I go out to Riverhead all the time (Tanger Outlets...lol)


----------



## denise&chico (Oct 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Airmid+Apr 7 2005, 04:28 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*
LOL Armid !! i am from suffolk too born in brooklyn and now i live in wading river 68 off the L.I.E i had those root perms too thought i was so cool with my leather jacket lol i graduated in 1986 . i grew up in shirley and went to willam floyd boy it feels like a life time ago !
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=49845
*[/QUOTE]

I live in Miller Place-exit 63!! You live REALLY close! I go out to Riverhead all the time (Tanger Outlets...lol)
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=50267
[/B][/QUOTE]
lol miller place is about 10 mins from me lolol i know riverhead has alot of great shopping!


----------



## Baby Gizmo (Apr 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Triste_@Apr 5 2005, 08:22 PM
> *YOU KNOW YOU WERE A LITTLE GIRL OF THE 70'S IF:
> 
> 1. You wore that rainbow shirt that was half-sleeves and the rainbow went up one sleeve, across your chest and down the other.
> ...


[/QUOTE]

I was born in 1965 and I remember all of this. My mother took us to church and didn't believe in none of this. The only way I could listen to rock and roll was to go to a friends house. My friend and I had the best times. OH, how I wish I could go back to those days. My children talk about the fashion of clothes today. When I tell them that I wore those clothes but in different colors they just look like I am crazy. I just turned 40 and I went out for my birthday and bought me a pair of hip hugger pants and a poncho. I love it and my children think that I am too old for this. I am a young 40.


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

I think I'm going to be wearing hip huggers until I'm 85!


----------



## Laceys mom (Nov 12, 2004)

I felt really old the other day...saw a black transam (the one from Smokey and the Bandit) and it had historical license plates on it!!!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

This thread is fun.. I was born in 1946.. ( an oldie but goodie)









I hear music from the 50s and 60s and I'm immediately transported back in time. I loved the motown sound! and songs like 'Earth Angel" .. groups like the Temptations.. aah now that was music








dances named: the slide, the stroll, 


Missysmom


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by IamMomtoMissy_@Apr 28 2005, 08:25 PM
> *This thread is fun.. I was born in 1946.. ( an oldie but goodie)
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
Hi Terry, I'm just a couple years younger than you and I remember those wonderful song, too! There were so many great songs in the 50s and 60s.....


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Triste_@Apr 5 2005, 08:22 PM
> *YOU KNOW YOU WERE A LITTLE GIRL OF THE 70'S IF:*










i was a boy, born in '72, does that count for anything?


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Joe+Apr 28 2005, 10:23 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


[/B][/QUOTE]

Joe.. are you ever leaving yourself open for that one!!








Terry and Missy


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by IamMomtoMissy_@Apr 28 2005, 09:41 PM
> *Joe.. are you ever leaving yourself open for that one!!
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

what







i thought 72 was a great year







:lol:


----------



## triste (Aug 30, 2004)

it was Joe..it produced me too!


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Triste_@Apr 28 2005, 09:51 PM
> *it was Joe..it produced me too!
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

*chant* '72. '72. '72 , '72 */chant* :lol:


----------



## Airmid (Dec 9, 2004)

Iwatched the new movie "Starsky and Hutch" last night-I almost peed myself to see the dresses, the Disco, and Starsky's white sweater with the belt....

Dear GOD-did I really think they were SO cool????


----------



## Littlemans Mom (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lexi's Mom+Apr 6 2005, 12:42 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OK, I'll say it. HUH?!?!?
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=49643
[/B][/QUOTE]









OK, I confess I had a .......PIXIE hairdo..once.....








While my daughter can relate to this list and I do remember all of it as well, I go back a bit further in time.. to the hippie..dippie days.....







and no..... I wasn't a hippie...Now, you... ALL.... should at least know what a hippie is ...right....


----------



## clharter (May 14, 2005)

1967. I loved this list. brought me right back to childhood


----------



## clharter (May 14, 2005)

Ho. I forgot. I had the Dorothy Hammel hair


----------



## Karen542 (May 4, 2005)

1962... I remember wings also as feathered back. Also I used to get perms in the 80's, big hair was the thing and also I had long, long fingernails with neon colors and airbrushed. When I see old pictures, I'm like oh my god, I can't believe I looked that.


----------



## Furbabymom (Dec 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by saltymalty_@Apr 6 2005, 10:10 AM
> *I was born in 1961.  Am I really that old?
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=49588*


[/QUOTE]

I was born in 1962 so you were only born the year before me so you can't be old.


----------

